# New Star Trek series to air on CBS but there is a snag...



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

http://edmontonjournal.com/storylin...y-2017-we-hope-it-will-be-available-in-canada

So CBS announced that it will be airing a new Star trek series sometime early 2017 however it is unlikely that people outside the US will be able to view it. CBS plans to only make it available to its "All Access" on line streaming audience witch seems to be a poor move on their part. 

I would love to see it being a Star Trek fan of all the series. I still to this day think they made a bad decision canceling Enterprise, It was getting really good when they pulled the plug.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

No wonder torrenting is so popular.
They should move out of the steam age and allow legitimate access to material in a timely manner for the rest of the world 
It has been shown by the large uptake of Netflix here in Australia that people are willing to pay if the content justifies it.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think you'll be able to see it, the CBS announcement states; 

"The next chapter of the Star Trek franchise will also be distributed concurrently for television and multiple platforms around the world by CBS Studios International."


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

nova said:


> "The next chapter of the Star Trek franchise will also be distributed concurrently for television and multiple platforms around the world by CBS Studios International."


Ok, that gives some hope. 
Not alot of details on the actual show yet but hope that will change over the next few months.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

eh...

Star treking days are long gone...

Superhero's are the big money now.

GO MARVEL lol...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Star trek is by no means long gone, just look at the last two movies. They did very well in theaters.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Star trek is by no means long gone, just look at the last two movies. They did very well in theaters.


I'm playing... Star Trek is a huge deal thank you very much :T


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Star trek is by no means long gone, just look at the last two movies. They did very well in theaters.


Are you referring to the last two from William Shatner, Patrick Stewart, or Chris Pine? All the above? While I loved the "Next Generation" TV series, I could never bring myself to watch the big screen productions (Nemesis and Insurrection) more than once. Did they do as well at the box office as the rest?



tonyvdb said:


> I still to this day think they made a bad decision canceling Enterprise, It was getting really good when they pulled the plug.


I was living in a cave! :unbelievable:
I remember the "Voyager" series, but completely missed that one. Oh for shame. Maybe I can catch some reruns? :R


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought the last two with Chris Pine were great. Also I kind of enjoy the irony of Abrams directing both Star Trek and Star Wars - oh the blasphemy!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lumen said:


> Are you referring to the last two from William Shatner, Patrick Stewart, or Chris Pine?


The last two with Chris Pine, I thought the new alternate direction that this movie series is going is a great idea.



> I was living in a cave! :unbelievable:
> I remember the "Voyager" series, but completely missed that one. Oh for shame. Maybe I can catch some reruns? :R


Yes, it was called Enterprise and basically went way back to the days before Kirk when Captian Pike was still around.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

BD55 said:


> I thought the last two with Chris Pine were great. Also I kind of enjoy the irony of Abrams directing both Star Trek and Star Wars - oh the blasphemy!


Yup, and this announcement promises:
_"Alex Kurtzman will serve as executive producer for the new Star Trek TV series. Kurtzman co-wrote and produced the blockbuster films Star Trek (2009) with Roberto Orci, and Star Trek Into Darkness (2013) with Orci and Damon Lindelof. Both films were produced and directed by J.J. Abrams."_

IMO, that's an added bonus in light of the two most recent Star Trek films' success.


----------

